# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Black Light for Night cycle of Pacman frog safe?

## danhm87

Basic question but haven't found a solid answer....

I want to view my Pacman at night without disrupting the 13 hour light cycle i have him on.....

Will this bulb disturb him? Shop Mood-lites 13-Watt (60W) Spiral Medium Base Black (3000K) CFL Bulb at Lowes.com

I cant find anywhere if Black lights disturb their night cycle or even harm them

----------


## IrishRonin

I have used black lights before for night time viewing but I stopped because they put out a lot of UV light. They sell a blue version of the same light, in fact I use it at my work to switch light cycles all the time, it is bright enough and it doesn't give off all that UV. Its like using a black light to view scorpions, it is really cool to watch them "glow" but it is harmful to them in the long run to keep them under it all the time. Hope i helped

----------


## danhm87

> I have used black lights before for night time viewing but I stopped because they put out a lot of UV light. They sell a blue version of the same light, in fact I use it at my work to switch light cycles all the time, it is bright enough and it doesn't give off all that UV. Its like using a black light to view scorpions, it is really cool to watch them "glow" but it is harmful to them in the long run to keep them under it all the time. Hope i helped


Thank you very much... That does it I will not use the black light.....

you wouldnt happen to have any specifics on the lighting? Cause i may not be able to find the exact thing and will need to know what to look for in a night light for meh Pacfrog.

----------


## Sherry

I thought the only light that didn't disrupt the day/night cycle were the infrared bulbs?

----------


## danhm87

> I thought the only light that didn't disrupt the day/night cycle were the infrared bulbs?


must HAVE

----------


## Sherry

Here are a couple pics of lights you can use for heat and night viewing-  I think I have the exo-terra one but I ordered it from Josh's Frogs because it is so much cheaper :Smile:  As for wattage, I wouldn't go higher than 50W.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I thought the only light that didn't disrupt the day/night cycle were the infrared bulbs?


Not true. Infrared are best for heat and night time viewing, but you can also use Moonlight Blue incandescent bulbs as well. Neither will disrupt the day/night cycle even though the frog can see the light it is not the same as actual daylight basking bulbs.

Like Trevor said above Black lights are bad for the animal in the long run.

----------


## steampunk

I use a blue LED strip that I screwed on to my light canopy. Got the strip for 5 bucks off eBay. They do their nightly thing under the blue light and don't seem fazed by it. But I have it on timer so it's only on for a little while after lights out just incase it does impact their night cycle.

The Mrs gets annoyed when I turn off all the lights and sit it my chair to watch them lol. Annoys my cat too :-D

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I use a blue LED strip that I screwed on to my light canopy. Got the strip for 5 bucks off eBay. They do their nightly thing under the blue light and don't seem fazed by it. But I have it on timer so it's only on for a little while after lights out just incase it does impact their night cycle.
> 
> The Mrs gets annoyed when I turn off all the lights and sit it my chair to watch them lol. Annoys my cat too :-D
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


This is also a good idea if heat isn't a problem at night because the LEDs don't produce heat.

----------


## danhm87

> Not true. Infrared are best for heat and night time viewing, but you can also use Moonlight Blue incandescent bulbs as well. Neither will disrupt the day/night cycle even though the frog can see the light it is not the same as actual daylight basking bulbs.
> 
> Like Trevor said above Black lights are bad for the animal in the long run.


haha wasup Griff. . Been studying for a test and took it today (aced it >:P) 

Just saw your comment, put me in even a better mood cause I know your the boss when it comes to pacs. Also those lights are cheeper. Would a 25 watt pink party bulb from walmart work? 


Yeah man thanks for being so helpful man. . .  Everyone here has been loads of help. Oh and who is trevor , didnt see him on the thread?

----------


## danhm87

> I use a blue LED strip that I screwed on to my light canopy. Got the strip for 5 bucks off eBay. They do their nightly thing under the blue light and don't seem fazed by it. But I have it on timer so it's only on for a little while after lights out just incase it does impact their night cycle.
> 
> The Mrs gets annoyed when I turn off all the lights and sit it my chair to watch them lol. Annoys my cat too :-D
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


Hey steampunk, nice idea man.

Also I laughed at you sitting in the chair watching them cause i do the same thing all the time :P     . They just seem so fasinating to me. Do you feed them under the LEDs also? 

Lols tell your wife to get a hamster or something and put it next to your tank and you guys wan watch your pets together. seems like a practical idea right? :P

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> haha wasup Griff. . Been studying for a test and took it today (aced it >:P) 
> 
> Just saw your comment, put me in even a better mood cause I know your the boss when it comes to pacs. Also those lights are cheeper. Would a 25 watt pink party bulb from walmart work? 
> 
> 
> Yeah man thanks for being so helpful man. . .  Everyone here has been loads of help. Oh and who is trevor , didnt see him on the thread?


IrishRonan is Trevor.

----------


## IrishRonin

TrevEr-ok so the infrared lights in ? (the red ones) are fine they do not admit the same UV spectrum as a black light

----------


## steampunk

> Hey steampunk, nice idea man.
> 
> Also I laughed at you sitting in the chair watching them cause i do the same thing all the time :P     . They just seem so fasinating to me. Do you feed them under the LEDs also? 
> 
> Lols tell your wife to get a hamster or something and put it next to your tank and you guys wan watch your pets together. seems like a practical idea right? :P


Haha it's hard enough stopping the cat from jumping at the frogs at night, I think a hamster will drive the cat over the edge lol. 

I don't feed them in the enclosure just because I want to make sure they both eat the same amount but I'm thinking about putting a glass bowl in and putting the crickets in there.

Trever- infrareds are good and lots of people use them but they whack out the heat. I often see them in bearded dragon enclosures. So if you can control the extra heat they produce you should be ok :-)

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> TrevEr-ok so the infrared lights in ? (the red ones) are fine they do not admit the same UV spectrum as a black light


Oopse!! Sorry TrevEr my phone doesn't want to spell it that way Lol!!

----------


## IrishRonin

yeah its ok out of 20 Trever's ive meet all but 1 were Or's not Er so

----------

